# black and blue



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

so, i crash. a lot.

i'm still pretty new to mountain biking and realize that some scratches and bruises are inevitable, but right now my legs look like i rolled down the mountain, sans bike. my right knee is shredded, i have a rainbow-hued (and puffy!) bruise on my calf, the back of my thigh is raw, and i have an array of bruises in various stages of healing up and down both legs. not to mention the scars commemorating last summer's introduction to clipless pedals.

it's usually not quite this bad, but i decided last weekend that i couldn't be bothered to wear my leg armor because it was simply too hot, and i promptly ate it in a tight and twisty section that was surprisingly loose and dusty for april in seattle. it was all downhill from there, so to speak, and my boyfriend just shook his head when i walked in the house afterwards, smiling and bleeding and speckled with black and blue. even with armor, though, i still find a way to bang myself up enough to feel it for the next few days.

i consider myself only slightly more spastic and clumsy than the average newbie, but i wonder -- can anybody commiserate? have any remedies for fading scars, speeding up healing? will i ever wear a skirt again without people thinking i'm a battered woman?


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Ohhhh yeah, been there, done that- finally figured out my bike was too big so I got one smaller and haven't fallen 1/10 as much  And now that I'm riding flats, I've only fallen once (due to an ice covered patch that I didn't see). It got to the point where I was too embarrassed to go to the pool in the summer b/c I had such HUGE, nasty looking bruises on my legs. One of my neighbors used to tease me and ask if my husband was doing this  Of course, he didn't care for that and he's quite relieved at this point that I'm not falling anymore. Keep at it though, you'll get the hang of stuff sooner or later and things will improve. 

I don't know what you can do to speed up the the healing on bruises. I still have one on my ankle from a fall in October and I've tried heat compresses and some gel thing (I forgot the name) but to no avail.

Have you ever been able to take any mtn bike skills clinics? I took one last year that really, really helped me improve my slow speed balancing and log crossings. If you can go to one, I highly recommend it


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

majorpepper said:


> have any remedies for fading scars, speeding up healing? will i ever wear a skirt again without people thinking i'm a battered woman?


I make up little muslin bags full of oatmeal, baking soda and some powedered milk...take them in the bath or the shower with you. The oatmeal helps with any irritation and I've noticed my scars aren't any lighter, but they're not as hard in texture. I make these up for friends and family anyway, and finally decided to use them on my trashed legs.

You're no more a spaz than the rest of us. You'll soon love those times when two whole weeks go by without a crash. Then you'll have a blow out.

My husband finds my scabby knees and bruised lower appendages sexy...I'm sure your guy does too!


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

let me guess - the worm? I miss that trail.

Don't fret. eventually skill catches up to enthusiasm and you fall less. until then, wear pants. or if you want to wear a skirt, just wear the bruises with pride.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

kpicha said:


> Have you ever been able to take any mtn bike skills clinics? I took one last year that really, really helped me improve my slow speed balancing and log crossings. If you can go to one, I highly recommend it


Hi Kpicha,

What clinic did you take? I've been thinking about something like that, but the only thing I'm aware of in our neck of the woods are MORE's boot camps. They haven't posted anything yet this year...

Sorry to hijack the thread guys - ummm, girls, umm, ladies - well, you know what I mean


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Drewdane said:


> Hi Kpicha,
> 
> What clinic did you take? I've been thinking about something like that, but the only thing I'm aware of in our neck of the woods are MORE's boot camps. They haven't posted anything yet this year...
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread guys - ummm, girls, umm, ladies - well, you know what I mean


I actually went on all women's clinic at Schaeffer that the Bike Lane sponsored but two years before that, I went on one of Tom Mathis's clinics and he's a real hoot! He did an excellent job of teaching the basics, so much so, that I still keep in mind his drills and explanations. I highly recommend getting in on one of them! 

Here's a link to the clinics: http://thebikelane.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=91

Good Luck!
Kristina


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

kpicha said:


> I actually went on all women's clinic at Schaeffer that the Bike Lane sponsored but two years before that, I went on one of Tom Mathis's clinics and he's a real hoot! He did an excellent job of teaching the basics, so much so, that I still keep in mind his drills and explanations. I highly recommend getting in on one of them!
> 
> Here's a link to the clinics: http://thebikelane.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=91
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## JanT (Feb 4, 2004)

*Been there, too...*

When I first started mountain biking, I took a class at the local community college. My instructor encouraged us to try everything, and I did. Sometimes I'd crash, so I'd try that area again, and again, falling each time. I was black and blue and had scabs on my knees and elbows. I'm an elementary school teacher, and the kids were all amazed to see a teacher as banged up as them! I felt like I was a good role model for perserverance and for living an active, adventurous lifestyle. Now I don't fall much, but usually have a bruise or scrape somewhere that has a fine story to go with it. As long as you have a good story and a smile to go with your battle scars, you are a true mountain biker!


----------



## DrLeah (Jan 19, 2004)

*green & purple too!*

Hiya ladies. As I'm reading thru this thread and typing my reply I can see all colours of the rainbow on my legs...everything from the bright white scar just above my right knee from when I was 12 to the fading red/brown road-rash type scar on the side of my left thigh (scraped against a stump) to the yellow-green just beside my right knee (caused by impact with the handlebars when I failed to unclip) to the startling purple crescent that is below my right ankle from one of my better endos.

I can also put an animal's name to every fresh and scabby wound and scar on my hands and forearms. Oh yeah, and then there's the white scar from a particularly nasty cat that tracks across my chest....

Can't say enough good things about leg and arm armour, however it seems I still manage to come home with enough bruises to threaten my SO's freedom. Particularly in the upper/inner thigh region, which REALLY looks bad when you're wearing a bathing suit. I think those bruises must be from bashing into the seat when getting way back.

So what to do...

I don't really do anything except make sure all the pieces of trail are cleaned out and that my tetanus vaccine is up to date. Many people swear by arnica either taken internally (a 30C strength I think) or applied topically as a cream. I've also heard remarkable stories about a product called "Traumeel", which has arnica among other things in it. I've also been told that vitamin E when applied to fresh scars can help them heal faster and better and make them less visible. Protecting them from the sun helps too, so I've been told. I think that's cuz the scar skin doesn't have enough (or any) melanocytes so the skin doesn't tan but just burns. I heard recently that there is a product that is stronger than vit E to work better on keloid-type scars. I don't know what it's called, but a pharmacist might be able to help you out.

Wear your battle wounds with pride!! Because for the most part they are well-earned. And even if they aren't, you can make up a great story anyway!!


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

DrLeah said:


> I've also been told that vitamin E when applied to fresh scars can help them heal faster and better and make them less visible.


I can vouch for vitamin E. I've been using it on the surgical scars on my wrist, and they're fading nicely to little white lines. It's also starting to bleach out a small brown scar on my shin from a stick I hit last summer. That one showed no signs of fading until I started with the vitamin E.

Supposedly soaking in Epsom salts helps with hematomas. The gal I tangled with on the road a couple summers ago suffered a "base-ball-sized" hematoma in her, um, crotch, presumably from the saddle or top tube. She used epsom salts and said it seemed to help.

Kathy


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

DrLeah said:


> Many people swear by arnica either taken internally (a 30C strength I think) or applied topically as a cream.
> 
> Ahhh, THAT"S what it was! I've also heard so many people swear by Arnica gel but for some reason, it didn't do a darn thing for me. lol-I thought, "what a hoax!". Oh well, Vitamin E does work wonders though for me but I haven't tried Epsom salt. I'll have to give that a try on my ankle since it still has a lump.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

majorpepper said:


> ...right now my legs look like i rolled down the mountain, sans bike. my right knee is shredded, i have a rainbow-hued (and puffy!) bruise on my calf, the back of my thigh is raw, and i have an array of bruises in various stages of healing up and down both legs. not to mention the scars commemorating last summer's introduction to clipless pedals.


Sounds like what you need is a...

...mini skirt.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Lucky said:


> I can vouch for vitamin E. I've been using it on the surgical scars on my wrist, and they're fading nicely to little white lines. It's also starting to bleach out a small brown scar on my shin from a stick I hit last summer. That one showed no signs of fading until I started with the vitamin E.


I've also used vitamin E on my collection of scars and it helps. My ACL scars are now very light and soft to the touch. I also use cocoa butter lotion.

Anyway, I will say that yes, when I started, I had a lot of scars from just basic XC riding. Now I rarely fall when doing XC trails, but I guess once that started getting easy, that's when I moved on to riding DH. And then on to dirt bikes. I seem to maintain the same opportunities for beating myself up as I push to improve my ability level... My only fall so far this season was pretty stupid - on an XC ride so I'm not wearing armor and for some reason despite the fact this gully was so steep and loose that my dog couldn't make it down on his feet I thought I'd give it a shot. Didn't work, but just ended up with a few scratches on my shoulder, elbow, hip and calf. But nothing that will scar up - it's mostly gone already...

I do think that once you have enough basic experience under your belt you can eliminate 99% of the wrecking if you choose to ride within your ability. But what fun is that?


----------



## allieb (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm proud of my bruises! My theory is that if I haven't gotten a good purple bruise lately, I'm not trying hard enough! I am a clutz- so that really doesn't help matters. 

I second the mini skirt option!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

allieb said:


> I'm proud of my bruises! My theory is that if I haven't gotten a good purple bruise lately, I'm not trying hard enough! I am a clutz- so that really doesn't help matters.
> 
> I second the mini skirt option!


I know what you mean! My husband and I went out to dinner on Saturday and my arms are all scraped up, but as I was deciding what to wear he voted for the sleeveless shirt so I could "show off".

I've definitley been known to say that if I haven't wrecked in a while, I'm not pushing myself enough.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*hear! hear!!*



DrLeah said:


> Wear your battle wounds with pride!! Because for the most part they are well-earned. And even if they aren't, you can make up a great story anyway!!


i am proud of my scars, bruises, scrapes, and absolutely ridiculous looking cyclist tan (righ now i'm sporting a sleevless sweater at work that shows off my white upper arms and shoulders with aplomb! ooh, and i've got a sexy glove tan and sock tan that is nicely enhanced by the knee lenght skirt and open-toed slides.   ) i'm not sporting any good bruises or road/trail rash right now but if i was i'd be happy to show it off to anyone who wanted to look.

remember this works both ways: _Pain heals. Chicks [guys] dig scars. Glory lasts forever_. - the Replacements

rt


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

little b said:


> let me guess - the worm? I miss that trail.


actually i was out at tokul creek -- the 'bra trail,' i think. i'm definitely a new fan of the worm, though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

kpicha said:


> Ohhhh yeah, been there, done that- finally figured out my bike was too big so I got one smaller and haven't fallen 1/10 as much


you know, somebody recently told me that my bike looked kinda big for me, and i'm starting to wonder if maybe that's true... i tried setting my seat a bit lower for my ride yesterday and it seemed to help some.

i am happy to report that i only bit the dust a grand total of *once,* and that was only because i had to stop suddenly behind somebody who wussed out on a tech section. still working on my trackstands. 

i'm shopping around for a good skills clinic this summer -- still thinking about the sugoi dirt series. thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

"I'm proud of my bruises!"

Me too! But my skin is real white (can't tan at all) so they really show up, and when they get all greenish, it's real ugly. Long skirts in the summer & opaque tights in the winter are the norm for me. 
I love to show my bruises to the guys I work with, esp. when they a big dinner plate sized ones. They all go "ewwwww! you're crazy!!" 
Once I hit a tree with the side of my face and had a big purple egg in my jaw w/a bruise running down my neck that was there for almost 2 weeks. My poor husband got more nasty looks.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

majorpepper said:


> you know, somebody recently told me that my bike looked kinda big for me, and i'm starting to wonder if maybe that's true... i tried setting my seat a bit lower for my ride yesterday and it seemed to help some.


How tall are you and do you know what size your bike is? Riding an ill - fitting bike is like wearing a pair of ill-fitting shoes. You can get your feet in but it sure isn't going to be comfortable. If you lower your seat then you won't be getting the proper leg extension for optimum power and performance. Too long of a Top tube will make the bike difficult to handle, especially in tight situations.

Most bike shops will fit you properly to your bike. You might only need a shorter stem and proper saddle adjustment or you may find out that you need a whole new frame altogether. I hope that's not the case but you will be forever thankful to be riding a perfectly fitted bike!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

kpicha said:


> How tall are you and do you know what size your bike is? Riding an ill - fitting bike is like wearing a pair of ill-fitting shoes. You can get your feet in but it sure isn't going to be comfortable. If you lower your seat then you won't be getting the proper leg extension for optimum power and performance. Too long of a Top tube will make the bike difficult to handle, especially in tight situations.
> 
> Most bike shops will fit you properly to your bike. You might only need a shorter stem and proper saddle adjustment or you may find out that you need a whole new frame altogether. I hope that's not the case but you will be forever thankful to be riding a perfectly fitted bike!


i'm about 5'7" and i'm riding a 17" frame. i don't think it's ridiculously huge for me, but i probably would've been a bit more comfortable on a 16". the shop i bought my bike from wasn't super-attentive and didn't fit me when i was shopping. now i know better! will see about going in for a proper fitting someplace else; hopefully they'll help me get everything set up properly at minimal expense... thanks!


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

majorpepper said:


> you know, somebody recently told me that my bike looked kinda big for me, and i'm starting to wonder if maybe that's true... i tried setting my seat a bit lower for my ride yesterday and it seemed to help some.


my old bike was a bit large for me though i had a shorter stem, etc. now that i am on a smaller bike i can easily do downhills that used to scare the [email protected] out of me. and another thing, i just went to a bigger tire(2.25")and stuff i felt sketchy on was cake. surprising how much better it went just going from a 2.1" to the 2.25". you might want to try that, too.

Rita


----------



## surfkayakers (Sep 3, 2003)

*Black & Blue*

Been there! Matter of fact..there now. Got a new bike, took a sharp banked turn in mud and down I went into a tree - yeowee. I swear by Arnica...hardly discolored (and I bruise easily).

On the fun side, I tend to get my black leather shorts & top on and get some good photos for the fun of it! LOL!

Still sporting the chain ring 'tatoo' from last summer when I started learning wheelies! Love it!


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Sounds like what you need is a...
> 
> ...mini skirt.


Well if she needs a mini skirt, I most definitely need a sports bra for my right elbow. I've got a scar there that my friend Mark affectionately calls my "third areola". I would post a picture, but I fear some might find it pornographic. 

I got it while unceremoniously using my elbow as a human disc brake rotor on a granite wall. This happened on Day 1 of last year's Kernville FTF. I was going too fast descending the Cannell Trail, got sucked into a massive rut (really the entire trail was a massive rut last year), lost control and fell sideways in such a fashion that my elbow became the only point of contact between myself and the planet earth -- as I skidded to a halt. Needless to say, I lost more than many layers of skin that day. My riding confidence for the remainder of the festival was shot and I spent the rest of the trip changing dressings and trying to keep the wound clean. It took almost two months for all the skin to grow back. When I'm 80, I'll be able to fondly recall that trip by looking in the mirror. 

Valuable lesson learned: Stock up on the first aid supplies any time you're going to be riding in an area with limited drug store resources. Regular band-aids just don't cut it.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> Valuable lesson learned: Stock up on the first aid supplies any time you're going to be riding in an area with limited drug store resources. Regular band-aids just don't cut it.


Yikes, that sounds like it hurts!!

I came to the same conclusion last year. I used to just carry around a regular little mini-first aid kit. But last summer I wrecked hard at the bottom of the DH course at Deer Valley and ripped my ankle open (YUCK). I think I caught it on the adjuster knob on the top of my fork (the bars had twisted out of the way in the wreck, and it managed to catch right between the bottom of my shin armor and my shoe.) Luckily, we weren't too far from the truck and we just went to the clinic in town to get me stitched up, but it got me thinking that if that had happened a little farther from civilization, a couple band-aids wouldn't have done much. So I picked up a "wound management kit" at REI which is still small and lightweight, but adds more stuff, including steri-strips, and a syringe and betadine to flush out larger wounds. Probably not necessary for everyone, but after looking an inch deep into my ankle I feel better having it with me.


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

zer0 said:


> my old bike was a bit large for me though i had a shorter stem, etc. now that i am on a smaller bike i can easily do downhills that used to scare the [email protected] out of me. and another thing, i just went to a bigger tire(2.25")and stuff i felt sketchy on was cake. surprising how much better it went just going from a 2.1" to the 2.25". you might want to try that, too.
> 
> Rita


Hey Rita! Switching to the bigger tire really intrigued me. Were you running the stock Python's in a 2.0''? I have a 13'' Dakar XC as well and am still dialing it in. How did you decide to run the bigger tire? Did you have to make any additional changes to your set up when you put on the bigger tire? Just curious.

I just recently flipped my stem (90mm) to get a -6 degree rise, swapped out the riser bar for a flat bar and added bar ends and my climbing has improved dramatically.

kelly


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

kellyinutah said:


> Hey Rita! Switching to the bigger tire really intrigued me. Were you running the stock Python's in a 2.0''? I have a 13'' Dakar XC as well and am still dialing it in. How did you decide to run the bigger tire? Did you have to make any additional changes to your set up when you put on the bigger tire? Just curious.
> 
> I just recently flipped my stem (90mm) to get a -6 degree rise, swapped out the riser bar for a flat bar and added bar ends and my climbing has improved dramatically.
> 
> kelly


If you're shopping for someting big, grippy and light up front, I suggest one of these: http://www.schwalbe.com/index.pl?bereich=produkte&einsatzbereich=3&produktgruppe=7&produkt=108

I made the switch last year and it does wonders for your descending confidence.


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> If you're shopping for someting big, grippy and light up front, I suggest one of these: http://www.schwalbe.com/index.pl?bereich=produkte&einsatzbereich=3&produktgruppe=7&produkt=108
> 
> I made the switch last year and it does wonders for your descending confidence.


Which one are you running? Also, what are you running on the rear?

kelly


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

kellyinutah said:


> Which one are you running? Also, what are you running on the rear?
> 
> kelly


I am running the "light, front only" version which is the essentially the same as the "light" version but with a softer rubber compound which is supposed to be grippier. The "double defense" version is slightly heavier and I believe it provides extra kevlar puncture protection. It is an awesome front tire. As far as using it for the rear: A friend of mine tried it on the back and it had good grip and traction, but he could feel a lot of resistance so he took it off, I've never tried it on the back myself.

On the rear I have been running Continental Vertical Pro's... which I like a lot. The other day, I switched over to an IRC Trail Bear 2.25 and I'm no so sure I like it yet. The Trail Bear came highly recommended, but I'm still not sold on it, granted I've only been on one ride with it so far. It doesn't seem to do as well as the Conti Vertical Pro on off camber stuff. Time will tell.

I also run Stan's on all my bikes. Tires pumped up to about 20-22 psi. I love Stan's.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

*Left my DNA on the trail today*



zer0 said:


> my old bike was a bit large for me though i had a shorter stem, etc. now that i am on a smaller bike i can easily do downhills that used to scare the [email protected] out of me.


i found it quite funny that i crashed on the descent mentioned above.  i did not laugh outloud but i got a big grin. once i knew all my parts still worked, and the bike still worked, i went back to the top of the hill and rode it down.

something else i noticed, i am quite certain the crash was quick but it seemed like forever before i hit the ground. i had plenty of time to think about how much it was going to hurt falling on that slab of very rough rock. then when i did hit it it was not so bad, except that i slid downhill on my right hip(head first) about 2 feet before stopping. thought sure the shorts would be torn but fox makes good product.

no serious injury, the usual scraped arm and leg, bruised hip, and my pinky finger and ring finger on my right hand is bruised and swollen. actually those fingers hurt more than the rest. i do not think the fingers are broken.

my husband, who does not ride, thinks i am nuts! 

Rita


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

kellyinutah said:


> Hey Rita! Switching to the bigger tire really intrigued me. Were you running the stock Python's in a 2.0''? I have a 13'' Dakar XC as well and am still dialing it in. How did you decide to run the bigger tire? Did you have to make any additional changes to your set up when you put on the bigger tire? Just curious.
> 
> I just recently flipped my stem (90mm) to get a -6 degree rise, swapped out the riser bar for a flat bar and added bar ends and my climbing has improved dramatically.
> 
> kelly


 hi Kelly
i did not have pythons, i went with fire xc's, 2.1's. a couple friends suggested i go with a bigger tire, and after some thought decided to try it. i bought a pair of IRC Trailbear's at Supergo(on sale for $20ea.). i really like the trailbear's and for a 2.25" tire relatively light at 750gm. a bit of a weight penalty but to me well worth it. i can go through loose rocks and feel pretty stable. we have a lot of loose rocks.

my bike set-up is very similar to yours, flat bar, negative rise stem, and barends. when i went to the bigger tires i did not change anything else. the only change i made recently is i increased rebound on the fox shock, with good results. but that was a month ago, i have had the trailbear's about one week.

Rita


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

zer0 said:


> i am quite certain the crash was quick but it seemed like forever before i hit the ground.


Were you smoking something before your ride??? I was riding behind a guy once... saw him crash good, hard and FAST. He told me his crash was in slow motion. Uh uh. No way. I saw it with my own eyes. He'd been toking before we took off. Me? I could never do that and ride!


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

JustDoIt said:


> Were you smoking something before your ride??? I was riding behind a guy once... saw him crash good, hard and FAST. He told me his crash was in slow motion. Uh uh. No way. I saw it with my own eyes. He'd been toking before we took off. Me? I could never do that and ride!


ha. i quit doing that stuff years ago. all my crashes seem like slo-mo, just my unique perception, i guess. 

Rita


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

*Mendura*

I scanned some of the posts before so I appologize if this has been suggested. Mendera (and I'll have to check the spelling) is some kind of ointment that you put on your scars, after the skin has healed, and it helps them go away. It's really nice to use in that it dries and is not goey. The directions say to put it on three times a day for months, but I'm lucky if I get it on once a day, and within a month of occasional use I'm noticing some positive changes.

I also had a crash and burn start to mountain biking. It also brought out a bit of vertigo that I didn't know I had...I'm a very clutsy person with really long legs that I have trouble keeping under me...so I'm hardly a dancer. Two things that made a big impact on my nearly crashless adventures...Bike fit and eye placement. I saw posts about bike fit. My stem was compensating for a slightly too small frame and thus I went over the handlebars frequently.

WHAT MADE THE BIGGEST impact on my stability and confort level on the bike is learning to place my eyes further down the trail. It's a skill I'm still working on, but so soon as I am looking at the trail within 5 feet infront of my bike, I'm going to have problems. I found when I didn't look far enough my eye site would be effected by the jarring of the bike. If I looked farther, I could see clearer and feel more balanced. In turn, it also has increased my speed, and I'm more confident about going faster. It's a tough habit to break if you're used to watching yourself roll over obsticals in the trail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

thanks! my mom was telling me about something called mederma -- is this the same product? i'll have to look into it!


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

OMG!! I have been fretting about this all week. I too am a newbie and fall alot, hard. I bruise easily and my legs look like eggplants! This past Sunday I got caught on a sticker bush and endo'd bad. I ended up with a minor black eye. The eye doesn't bother me as much as being asked what happened to my legs. I am generally self concious and leary to wear shorts or a short skirt now. I'm trying hard to just "get over it". I love what I'm doing, and brag about it to friends and coworkers. Why do the stranger's reactions bother me???? Anyway, I use a bandage called Tegaderm to cover my larger cuts from my pedals or chains. It's like a piece of plastic that you leave on for a few days. It doesn't look good but it heals quick and clean with less scarring. Also, the Vitamin E is great, I've used it for scar massage in my therapy practice. There are also many scar reducing patches out there that work well. Regardless of the look, I'm not quitting! I'm having too much fun!


----------



## CarolinaGrl (Apr 9, 2004)

I still think it's so ironic that people see bruises and scrapes on women and don't want to believe it's from the bike. I've actually gotten so angered by the reaction of strangers who looked at you like this poor, pitiful thing when you break out the story of, "Oh, I was doing this on my bike....and you can tell from their face they're thinking **BS.** With those people, I've found it's much more amusing to tell them it was a bar fight and see their faces then. I've actually only done this once but it was priceless. I would recommend inserting a similar explanation for bruises and see if people ask again.  Thankfully, most of the people who see my "war wounds" know that I mountain bike and don't fret that I'm being abused, but that I'm crazy!!


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

lol. I am a very sarcastic smart @ss so that works for me. I told some friends today that I was a self abuser, not abused by others. But a bar fight.....yeah, that could work!


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

*clinic*



kpicha said:


> I actually went on all women's clinic at Schaeffer that the Bike Lane sponsored but two years before that, I went on one of Tom Mathis's clinics and he's a real hoot! He did an excellent job of teaching the basics, so much so, that I still keep in mind his drills and explanations. I highly recommend getting in on one of them!
> 
> Here's a link to the clinics: http://thebikelane.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=91
> 
> ...


I took one with Tom, too, but it was sponsored by MORE--it was the bootcamp drewdane mentioned. Same for me, I still use what Tom taught me every ride.


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

*Sizing*



majorpepper said:


> i'm about 5'7" and i'm riding a 17" frame. i don't think it's ridiculously huge for me, but i probably would've been a bit more comfortable on a 16". the shop i bought my bike from wasn't super-attentive and didn't fit me when i was shopping. now i know better! will see about going in for a proper fitting someplace else; hopefully they'll help me get everything set up properly at minimal expense... thanks!


I don't know much about bike sizing, but that doesn't seem too far off what it should be. I am 5'4" and ride a 15.5" frame. One thing I will mention, though, re. steering. My mtb friends have been making fun of me because when I first started riding with them, my seat was too low, more of a downhill set up, though I ride xc. I have slowly been shifting so that my seat is now a good inch or so higer, and I just switched from riser bars to flat bars, and lowered my stem. It feels much better climbing, but my last ride, which was my first with the new, lower bars, was all over the place. I found tracking much harder and fell a bit more than usual. I guess I have to play around with it and see if I just have to get used to the change in position, which I am told looks more correct, or I need to raise my stem back up a little. Anyway, you might want to play around with seat vs. bar height, too.


----------

